# how to install cs 1.6 on steam



## LeapOfFaith (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi,

I already have cs 1.6 installed on my pc and i want to know how to use it on steam so that i can connect to local servers...
I find steam very confusing and need help!


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

Open Steam, click on library, Click on counterstrike then beside it to the right it should have a play button. Make sure it's not downloading(which it must to play) updates, it won't run till it's finished. It should bring you to the multi-player screen.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Can I ask how you obtained Counterstrike Source without using Steam?


----------



## LeapOfFaith (Mar 24, 2011)

Its actually cs 1.6 and not source... I got the game from a cd.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Whoops. My bad. :tongue: 

Is the game added to the Steam Library?


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

Didn't know you could get CS on cd. In the top left of steam you will need to click on games and click on add non steam game to my library.


----------

